# Best deer hunting rifle??? (trigger)



## smokey22 (Dec 29, 2005)

What is everyone's thought on this. Is it easier to kill a deer with a 243 or 270??? Also, I have seen all this debate on the triggers between the savage and remington. What is everyone's take on this?


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Both will take a deer.

I recently purchased a Tikka T3 Hunter in 270 Win. I have not taken it hunting yet, but it is more accurate then my ruger m77 243 was. My buddy has the same ruger and has stuck the money into getting the barrel floated and trigger work done and it still shoots all over the place.

The Tikka also comes with a floated barrel and adjustable trigger.

http://www.berettausa.com/product/product_rifles_main.htm

Just my :2cents:

Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

well smokey22 as a rule the >270 winchester is inherintly more accurate than the .243 and it uses larger diamater and heavier bullets. Both guns will give you plenty of smack to down a deer. The .243 is certainly accurate enough to hunt with and is more versatile for varmints and other critters. The .270 is to big for varmints.As far as the triggers go I recently picked up a Rem. 700 in 7mm and I've noticed no difference between it and my .280 rem it's just as accurate! I hope this helps


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Nitelite- I would have to disagree with you on the .270 as being inherently more accurate. The .270 is based on the 30-06 case where as the .243 is based off the .308 case. The .308 is widely regarded as having the best inherent accuracy of any cartidge. That being said, either round can be very accurate, it has a lot more to do with the rifle, ammo, and shooter, then any other reason. If I was looking for the purpose that smokey is, I would go with the .243, however, if there is the possibilty of hunting anything larger than deer and you are not looking at owning more than one rifle, go with the .270. I would personally go with a .308, becuase of its inherent accuracy, availabilty of a wide range of ammo, and versatilty of having a larger round. The .308 will generally have less recoil than the .270 and can be loaded down to have even less, and can be loaded up to take almost any large game. I personally see no advantage of smaller calibers for varmints other than slightly flatter tragectories. The larger calibers will kill the varmits the same dead as the smaller ones, and properly loaded can stilll be easy on the shoulders.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

You're thinking about this way too much,LOL. If you have the funds and can/will be handloading then why not split the difference and go with the .260 Rem.? At .264 it's about half way between the .243 and .277. It's a .308 bassed ctg. so it should be accurate and it'll be something different then what everyone else will be packin'. 
That's it, we've made up your mind, you're getting a .260 Rem.LOL. :beer:


----------

